# giant Asian threat pose



## macro junkie (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2008)

Thats a good pic lol


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks rick..i like it to..i would love it as a poster..


----------



## andy hood (Jan 18, 2008)

wow great photo


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 18, 2008)

rhaaaarrrrrrrgggghhhhhhh


----------



## ubb (Jan 18, 2008)

I´m scared!!!!................ :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## idolomantis (Jan 19, 2008)

now you may tell me why she did that.. did you scared her or made her angry?


----------

